# NJ Newbie



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome J5398.why not start with two ,and work up to 4?


----------



## Just5398 (Feb 3, 2013)

mrqb said:


> Welcome J5398.why not start with two ,and work up to 4?



Space and $ restraints to start with. lol


----------



## Skinnydog (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey, whats up Just53! I am also new to beekeeping, and will probably be asking a lot of those same questions you are talking about. When time allows I read way back in the Welcome forum and find answers to some of those questions. I most definitely hear you on the money thing- and I'm incredibly lucky that my job is picking up the cost of something I'd be throwing a lot of my own cash at- had I stumbled upon beeking instead of being guided to it by the boss' wife. I see you have NY in location, are you originally a NYer like me (Brooklyn, Bayville Montauk) who followed the migration out of the boroughs? And what part of state are you in? Hope you don't mind me asking, just curious as NJ and downstate NY don't seem to have the amount of beeks that you see from states like PA or the CAROLINAS. One thing everyone I've come in contact with since I became interested in bees said was to start with 2 or 3 colonies. They all said it provides some security, and options as you progress along the learning curve. But like I said, someone else is footing the bill, and I have almost 40 acres to play with. Wish you all the best with your bees, and such a great site when you are new to this like we are should be of great assistance. Regards, Eric


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Another newbee here.


----------



## Just5398 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and I have no Idea where "New York" came from in my profile, I never set it. lol I guess I need to go change that.


----------



## Skinnydog (Jan 27, 2013)

gotcha- I wonderedbout that as there are so many NYers here


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Just!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



Just5398 said:


> I have no Idea where "New York" came from in my profile, I never set it.


You will discover that "Location" is not a setting that members can change through "Settings." The only way to update location is to send a PM to moderator _Barry_ with a request to update your location.


----------

